# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Книга продаж по постановлению 1137

## DJ_FOBOSS

Собственно сабж.
По постановлению 1137 от 26.12.2011, которое вступило в силу 01.04.2012, были изменены формы документов связанных с НДС, а именно форма Счета-фактуры, форма Книги покупок/продаж, и прочие
Собственно форму с/ф я поменял, а вот с книгами покупок и продаж не могу разобраться и найти новые формы для 1С

1С Предприятие 7.7 (сетевая версия) (7.70.027)
Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5 (7.70.493)

Помогите пожалуйста!!! 

Сильно не пинайте если такая тема уже поднималась, я новичок)) если не трудно то хотя бы дайте ссылку где было обсуждение этой темы

P.S.: кстати узнавал у одного гуру 1Сника, он об этом ваще ничо не слышал. Его бухи об этом тоже не слышали, а вот мои бухи мозг мне ложками едят по этому поводу. И нашел в нете текст постановления 1137, в нем действительно описано все это и показана форма новой книги продаж.


Помогите!!!!! Пожалуйста!!!!!

----------


## Bond74

Такая же проблема!
Помогите, очень нужно!!!

----------

